# Little Duck KNIT



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I seem to have a lot of little people in my life just now; grandson, great nephews; second cousins. I wanted to give them a little keepsake for Easter this year as well as the obligatory chocolate of course, so I came up with Little Duck!

Little duck is a very quick knit and assembly, measuring just 6 inches/15cms tall, he is a stand-alone duck, with a rounded tummy and bottom. Legs and body are knitted as one piece, beak and head knitted as one piece. Wings and tail are knitted separately and sewn on during assembly. All pieces are knitted flat and assembled. A step by step assembly guide full of photos, hints and tips is included with the pattern.

Price: £2.40/$4.00

Available: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-duck-2

and: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/181466395/little-duck?


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Precious...purchased and downloaded. Now to find yarn.....hmmmmm.


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh my gosh ! I love them . All in row . They are just superb pat . Another great. Pattern x.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Talk about getting your ducks in a row!!!! I love them all. Glad the design and pattern are ready.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Outstanding. I can see that I will be up all night again. LOL.
Panda Bear knit-a-long starting, ducky on the brains, forget the housework and dishes. So glad my Son is home, he will cook and feed the grands (1 is his and the other is my daughters) and me, ME, I will be sitting in my spot, KNITTING.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone. Duckie is a quick knit promise


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Gorgeous - a must have


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

How cute are these little characters. Love them all especially the fluffy one.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

These are absolutely darling!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Got it!


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

I have just bought the pattern they are so lovely thank you 
veram


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous collection..Your lil' Duckie and Duckette look as if they are on the march..Pat such superb work as always.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are so adorable!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That is entirely too cute!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

These are adorable.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh so SWEET! Love him! Thank you! ;-)


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Cor blimey love a Duck, Pat! That is one cute little Duck! You amaze us with your designs!


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

So cute! Another knit after my panda!!!!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I will soon have my ducks in a row too. I have the pattern and the yarn and now all I have to do is knit some time.
With grandbaby coming, Pandamonium starting, ducks need knitting, oh my, what is one to do?  How do I choose? My mind is reeling. I still have to knit a lion and all the other patterns I haven't had a chance to work on. I love this duck and fear the others will just have to understand. I know, I can work backwards. Oh, but, wait.....would I be unknitting then?????????????? Oh who cares I have the rest of my life. Right?????????


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

I k ow what you mean donnie. Too many beautiful projects!!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I will soon have my ducks in a row too. I have the pattern and the yarn and now all I have to do is knit some time.
> With grandbaby coming, Pandamonium starting, ducks need knitting, oh my, what is one to do? How do I choose? My mind is reeling. I still have to knit a lion and all the other patterns I haven't had a chance to work on. I love this duck and fear the others will just have to understand. I know, I can work backwards. Oh, but, wait.....would I be unknitting then?????????????? Oh who cares I have the rest of my life. Right?????????


DonnieK - you are so funny! Lol!

I feel the same as you! I am now knitting sideways trying to keep up! Lol!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

The little ducks are sooooooo adorable. Thanks, Pat, for another cute pattern. I have two little girls who will love getting one of these little ducks. I just downloaded the pattern. Thanks!!!! ;0)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww! thank you  Blackat, I maybe from the south but I don't speak like that!! lol!!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh dear that 2nd duck from the front has really made smile. They are brilliantxx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

The little furry one? I didn't think it would work in eyelash and was surprised to see just how well it worked 

Thank you x


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

I love this ducky will have to order it and I have all that is needed to make it lol thanks pat


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Aw love those- really different too


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Aww. Such darling little duckies!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

AWWWW Pat, Thanks to you, I've knitted little Quaver and he's sitting patiently waiting his turn to be sewn up. I used white snowflake. It's an adorable yarn. I'll post a picture as soon as he's been born. But like I said, waiting his turn because he knows the Pink Panda for the Pandamonium has priority today.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Rock'en it out again girlfriend...you are amazing!!


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> I seem to have a lot of little people in my life just now; grandson, great nephews; second cousins. I wanted to give them a little keepsake for Easter this year as well as the obligatory chocolate of course, so I came up with Little Duck!
> 
> Little duck is a very quick knit and assembly, measuring just 6 inches/15cms tall, he is a stand-alone duck, with a rounded tummy and bottom. Legs and body are knitted as one piece, beak and head knitted as one piece. Wings and tail are knitted separately and sewn on during assembly. All pieces are knitted flat and assembled. A step by step assembly guide full of photos, hints and tips is included with the pattern.
> 
> ...


This is a GREAT pattern I got mine yesterday and posted a picture today titled Easter Duck. Thanks Pat for another great pattern


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone  you are all so wonderful.

Chris looking forwards to seeing yours, quick knit or what??

Must go in search of yours Waya! Can't believe you've completed one already!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so perfect for Easter


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Pat, he is so adorable...love the fluffy one, looks like he is just getting his feathers and they are not quite long enough to lay down smoothly.. xo Must get this one for a quick Easter knit as soon as I finish Tat's Soccer Bear..xo wendy


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Tat'gran. They are really fast, Waya has already got one in the pictures section!!! and its really lovely


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Awwww....so cute....another great pattern.


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Bought and downloaded. It's on my must do list &#128512;


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you Tat'gran. They are really fast, Waya has already got one in the pictures section!!! and its really lovely


Add one more to your list now Pat: Let me introduce you to Quaver The Little Duckling


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

So cute, Chris and love the name!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

What a gorgeous little collection, just so cute


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

They are so cute!!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

oh my gosh, Pat!! Trying to figure out how to rearrange the next few days to knit!!!!!! Thank you so much for another absolutely incredible pattern! You are the master!!!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone.

Chris Quaver is lovely!! you did him fast. Have you posted him in the Pictures section for everyone to admire?


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Love the little duck I bought the pattern but not a very good knitter pulled it out 3 times ha ha .
Pat can I pm you please 
vera


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

vera M said:


> Hi Love the little duck I bought the pattern but not a very good knitter pulled it out 3 times ha ha .
> Pat can I pm you please
> vera


Of course you can pm me and I'll try to help


----------



## holly52 (May 20, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> I seem to have a lot of little people in my life just now; grandson, great nephews; second cousins. I wanted to give them a little keepsake for Easter this year as well as the obligatory chocolate of course, so I came up with Little Duck!
> 
> Little duck is a very quick knit and assembly, measuring just 6 inches/15cms tall, he is a stand-alone duck, with a rounded tummy and bottom. Legs and body are knitted as one piece, beak and head knitted as one piece. Wings and tail are knitted separately and sewn on during assembly. All pieces are knitted flat and assembled. A step by step assembly guide full of photos, hints and tips is included with the pattern.
> 
> ...


I loves these, it is their little legs that get me, great job )


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

holly52 said:


> I loves these, it is their little legs that get me, great job )


Thank you


----------

